# If You Are An Airplane Enthusiast . . .



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

This is a pretty cool website - lets you pan all around, up, and down throughout the new Airbus A380 cockpit. (You can zoom in and out, too.)

I wonder how long it takes a pilot to learn all these controls!

Enjoy!

A380 Cockpit Clicky Thingy

Mike

(OOPS! posted in wrong place. Perhaps a Moderator can move it to "Off Topic" discussion?)


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Very cool! I like the center display that seems to be showing a view from the top of the tail forward over the airplane. I wonder how many cameras they have access to?


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Ahhh, nuttin to it! I found myself getting nauseous when I got the pano spinning madly....probably how it would be for the passengers if I were flying.

bbwb


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Great site, I'm not an enthusiast but it is still very interesting to scan through.

Thanks

Bob


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Cool!! I really liked the 360 view....would love to experience a ride in the cockpit.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Now, if I could just figure out how to get that look in my F350.... Ahh, Heaven!

Very nice layout, and believe it or not, in this age of the 'glass' cockpit, there are a lot fewer controls than before!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Now, if I could just figure out how to get that look in my F350.... Ahh, Heaven!


You'd be looking/playing with all those buttons and you'd be in an accident in less than 10 mins.









...I know I would.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Now, if I could just figure out how to get that look in my F350.... Ahh, Heaven!


You'd be looking/playing with all those buttons and you'd be in an accident in less than 10 mins.









...I know I would.
[/quote]
I think that is why airplanes have autopilots.


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Cupholders... nifty!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that.That is so cool!!!!

willie


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

The DW and I booked our trip to Australia and New Zealand just so we can fly the new A380.
Can't wait to play with all the toys and the free snack bar that Qantas offers on that plane.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

And I thought the Cessna 172 I fly out of Chatham had a complicated array of switches...


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Nice but not as nice as a Boeing Cockpit but not bad for a heavily subsidized Jet.


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Very cool! Although my loyalties lie elsewhere! A colleague of mine flew Sydney to LAX on one and said it was quite nice. He said he could hardly tell he was moving during taxi and they flight was quite smooth. The business class seats are lie flat, but not that much fancier than the 747 seats.


----------

